# Slideshow solution for Lr on a laptop?



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi all, I purchased a MacBook Pro exclusively to do gallery reveals to clients on the go, in this time of Covid. I've managed to sync my gallery in LrC to Lr on my laptop, but ... it looks like this new Lr doesn't have a slideshow option. Tell me I'm just missing it. Anyone know of a good solution for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

I've tried exporting the slideshow as a video, but it's not high-enough resolution. :/


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 8, 2020)

Lr doesn't have a slideshow option. the mobile and Apple TV versions do (limited compared to Classic though)

Set-up the Slideshow in Classic and then export?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2020)

Lightroom (cloudy) is designed first for mobile devices and is not as full featured but works with the features easily found  in mobile OSes.  Lightroom (Cloudy) was then ported to Windows and MacOS.   If you want to stay with Lightroom (cloudy) and not  continue with Lightroom Classic,  you  can  use  the "Share" feature of Lr and share to a mobile app that can create a slideshow.   I would suggest that you  share your images to the Keynote app  or Powerpoint.  With the Keynote app, you will have a presentation that can be viewed  on any mobile app or browser.

Long before there was a Lightroom (cloudy) I needed to give lectures using my photos.  To make this mobile,  I first adopted a laptop, then an iPad.  It was this need for lecture slides that got to switch from a Windows Platform to a Mac.


----------



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Lr doesn't have a slideshow option. the mobile and Apple TV versions do (limited compared to Classic though)
> 
> Set-up the Slideshow in Classic and then export?



Hi Paul, thank you for the idea, but I tried that and the resolution was really poor. :/


----------



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Lightroom (cloudy) is designed first for mobile devices and is not as full featured but works with the features easily found  in mobile OSes.  Lightroom (Cloudy) was then ported to Windows and MacOS.   If you want to stay with Lightroom (cloudy) and not  continue with Lightroom Classic,  you  can  use  the "Share" feature of Lr and share to a mobile app that can create a slideshow.   I would suggest that you  share your images to the Keynote app  or Powerpoint.  With the Keynote app, you will have a presentation that can be viewed  on any mobile app or browser.
> 
> Long before there was a Lightroom (cloudy) I needed to give lectures using my photos.  To make this mobile,  I first adopted a laptop, then an iPad.  It was this need for lecture slides that got to switch from a Windows Platform to a Mac.



Hi Cletus, thanks for your input. This helps me understand what's up here. I'm actually on my way out with smartphones period, so I'll be sticking with Classic, for sure. It's only the aspect of being mobile enough to show galleries on my laptop I'm concerned with; I'm not wanting to show them on phones. I'll not be doing lectures, but in-person photography sales away from my home; thus, the laptop. 

I wonder ... for my simple purposes, do you think it would work to turn off sync, then export final images, full size, to Dropbox, then download them on my laptop and do the slideshow with CC from there? I was hoping for something less cumbersome, but. Long as it won't make anything wig out, it'll work. 

What do you think?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2020)

charity said:


> Hi Paul, thank you for the idea, but I tried that and the resolution was really poor. :/


What resolution are you expecting?    Playing in Lightroom Slides show module, you are limited to the size of your monitor with a minimal edge for menu.  With a JPEG or PDF option, you can set the dimensions in pixels to anything reasonable.   Saving as a video you are limited to 1080P for the largest size.


----------



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

Not sure how to answer in technical terms, but I'm hoping photos I shot tack-sharp would still look it. I saved the slideshow as a video, as I won't want to have to advance each slide manually, which would be necessary for the JPEG or PDF options, wouldn't it?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2020)

charity said:


> Hi Cletus, thanks for your input. This helps me understand what's up here. I'm actually on my way out with smartphones period, so I'll be sticking with Classic, for sure. It's only the aspect of being mobile enough to show galleries on my laptop I'm concerned with; I'm not wanting to show them on phones. I'll not be doing lectures, but in-person photography sales away from my home; thus, the laptop.
> 
> I wonder ... for my simple purposes, do you think it would work to turn off sync, then export final images, full size, to Dropbox, then download them on my laptop and do the slideshow with CC from there? I was hoping for something less cumbersome, but. Long as it won't make anything wig out, it'll work.
> 
> What do you think?


I use Classic for my Master catalog and Lightroom (cloudy) for my mobile device.  Before I got a 12.9" iPad Pro, I used a 13" MBP.    Mobile devices are more than just phones.   The iPad replaced my MBP in size weight and on the road functionality.   Anything you are planning to do could be done on a laptop using Keynote or Powerpoint or Adobe reader. 

When I used the Lightroom (cloudy), I have a subset of collections that are synced from Classic. Anyone of these could be a "Slideshow" or used to feed a Keynote presentation.

I don'r think it gets any easier thanking the cloud that Adobe provides rather than sone ones 3rd party cloud (DropBox)


----------



## charity (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay! And ha, just found your other replies. Sorry to confuse, thanks for the guidance, and I will play with this and see how it looks. 

Side note: for me, having my iPhones around is grabbing at my attention too often. I want to be intentionally sitting down to do work at a desktop or laptop, or unplugged. I can see the use of LR, syncing, creating galleries that the rest of the (mobile) world will access on their phones ... I'll just have to play with workflow. Trying to figure out how not to get sucked in to tech, yet still grow this business.

Thanks so much, I really appreciate your help!

Charity


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2020)

charity said:


> Not sure how to answer in technical terms, but I'm hoping photos I shot tack-sharp would still look it. I saved the slideshow as a video, as I won't want to have to advance each slide manually, which would be necessary for the JPEG or PDF options, wouldn't it?


1080P (1920X1080). is the max with video and usually sufficient for web browser resolution   The problem being that most cameras are higher resolution and need to be downsized to fit a laptop screen.   This is where I think  the loss in resolution occurring.
Keynote and Powerpoint has an Autoplay and loop play option.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 8, 2020)

charity said:


> I wonder ... for my simple purposes, do you think it would work to turn off sync, then export final images, full size, to Dropbox, then download them on my laptop and do the slideshow with CC from there? I was hoping for something less cumbersome, but. Long as it won't make anything wig out, it'll work.


I think it could be even simpler than that; you might not need any extra software on a Mac laptop.

The Mac Finder has had a built-in slide show for some time. You can’t change the duration or add a transition, but if that's OK, all you would have to do is export your images from Lightroom Classic into a folder that you can copy to your Mac laptop through Dropbox like you said. Then start a full screen slide show straight from the images’ Finder window, as shown below:






There are keyboard shortcuts for most of it, as seen next to the menu commands, so to make it more seamless in front of clients, you could just:

Press Command-A to Select All images in folder.
Press the spacebar (or Command-Y) to Quick Look all selected items.
Click the Enter Full Screen button in the Quick Look title bar.
Press the spacebar to start the slide show.

If you ever use an iPad for this, the Files app in iOS (similar to the Mac Finder), also lets you open an image in a folder straight into full screen mode with a Play button available. If you want to see how that works, just ask.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 8, 2020)

And what about the option to play the presentation from Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom ?
If you have the images in a collection, this would be the most simple way i think


----------



## charity (Aug 9, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> And what about the option to play the presentation from Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom ?
> If you have the images in a collection, this would be the most simple way i think



Thanks for the suggestion, Roelof. Whereabouts is that ability, in online photo editor? I've scrolled all around the link you sent and don't see it ... ?


----------



## charity (Aug 9, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> I think it could be even simpler than that; you might not need any extra software on a Mac laptop.
> 
> The Mac Finder has had a built-in slide show for some time. You can’t change the duration or add a transition, but if that's OK, all you would have to do is export your images from Lightroom Classic into a folder that you can copy to your Mac laptop through Dropbox like you said. Then start a full screen slide show straight from the images’ Finder window, as shown below:
> 
> ...



Options are good, I appreciate options. Thank you, Conrad, I'll take a look at this too!


----------



## prbimages (Aug 9, 2020)

charity said:


> Whereabouts is that ability, in online photo editor? I've scrolled all around the link you sent and don't see it ... ?


I was going to suggest Roelof's solution also, but he beat me to it. It's definitely the easiest approach. Once you have selected the album you want to present (in the left-hand column), you should see a "..." menu in the top right corner, above the photos. Click on that, and the first option is "Start Slideshow". Easy.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmmm. One proviso: it seems that the slideshow option doesn't show the images in as high a resolution as you get when you click on them one at a time. I hadn't noticed this before (I don't normally use the slideshow feature). So if you want your images to look "tack sharp", as you mentioned, then this could be a problem.

If you are syncing images from Classic to the cloud, they are synced as reduced-resolution "smart previews", with 2560 pixels on the long edge, so they are already less "tack sharp" than the originals. In the slideshow feature of LRWeb, the resolution appears to be lower again, unfortunately. You will have to decide if they are fit for your purpose.

Do you really need it to be a slideshow? Can you just display the images full-screen and use the left/right arrows to move between them on demand?


----------



## prbimages (Aug 9, 2020)

Hmmm, again. I notice that the slideshow resolution is different depending on whether you (i) start with your web browser window small, and then click on the "full screen" option in the slideshow, or (ii) expand your web browser window to full screen first, and then start the slideshow. Annoying.


----------



## charity (Aug 9, 2020)

Gah, this place is so awesome! Thank you for even taking the time to consider what might work best for me, really. 

So, my purpose is to sell hella expensive prints and albums of my work, so tack sharp is really important.  The client's gotta see it will look good large.  I've got to be able to let the client just watch, just enjoy the experience, without me click click clicking away. And you saved me some time here. I still want to play with the LRCC - LR - sync workflow, as I'm sure there's something useful in it for me, but meanwhile, today I ventured to create a new catalog on the laptop LRCC and keep it unsynced; then I exported the full-res files of my slideshow from LRCC on my desktop, airdropped it over to the MacBook Pro, and built the slideshow there. Boom, beautiful - simple, controllable, and still tack-sharp, just how I want it. 

Thanks again! I'll still play with everyone's suggestions. I'm determined to actually learn best practices with these machines, finally.


----------

